# Confused with looking for a good pineapple



## chubbs (Jul 10, 2012)

I thought it was like bananas.But I read never to buy a green pineapple cause it will spoil before it turns brown/gold.Every store I go they are deep green.I don't get it.I tried the trick where you pick it up by holding a center leaf.It came off easily,so I guess it's ripe.But over 90% is still a deep green.I ripped the crown off & sat the pineapple upside down few hrs ago.
I don't get the "fruits are healthiest when picked fully rippend from the plant."
Wouldn't most fruits spoil by the time they get to market if they are harvested that late?


----------



## Steve Kroll (Jul 10, 2012)

I don't buy the leaf thing. I've found the best method for picking out a pineapple is simply to give it a good sniff. It should smell of pineapple. It should also be golden brown in color with a little bit of green.


----------



## jabbur (Jul 10, 2012)

+1 what Steve said.  I sniff.  If I can smell the pineapple with a quick sniff, I buy.  I do the same with cantelope.


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 10, 2012)

chubbs said:


> ...I don't get the "fruits are healthiest when picked fully rippend from the plant."...




Pineapples don't continue to ripen after harvesting.  Bananas, on the other hand, only ripen after being cut fro the tree.

Pulling leaves doesn't work.  Sniff the bottom and decide.


----------



## chubbs (Jul 10, 2012)

That's what I did.My pineapple is a darker green then the one the guy holds in the vid.
WHEN IS IT RIPE? PINEAPPLES - YouTube
Hope I don't have to wait a whole week lol.The ones at my local stores come from panama & are made by fyffes.I used to get mine canned.But since I quit smoking,it always has a metallic taste.So i'm only getting them whole now.


----------



## Skittle68 (Jul 10, 2012)

This information comes from the dole pineapple plantation in Hawaii. 

Pineapples will get softer after picking, but not any sweeter or riper, so you want to pick the ripest one, that isn't starting to go bad. A pineapple with a strong smelling bottom can indicate that fermentation is starting to take place. That pineapple is starting to go bad. The color doesn't necessarily mean anything. Pineapples start to turn gold when they are ripe, but fully ripe pineapples can still have green on them, and the leaf thing doesn't indicate much except possibly how long it's been sitting on the shelf. Here is how pickers tell if the pineapple is ripe: as a pineapple grows, the little round eyes on the outside are bigger at the bottom and smaller at the top. When a pineapple is perfectly ripe, these eyes are going to be all the same size. THAT is how to find the sweetest ones. So same size eyes on the outside, and one that doesn't have a strong smell is your best bet.


----------



## Skittle68 (Jul 10, 2012)

chubbs said:
			
		

> That's what I did.My pineapple is a darker green then the one the guy holds in the vid.
> WHEN IS IT RIPE? PINEAPPLES - YouTube
> Hope I don't have to wait a whole week lol.The ones at my local stores come from panama & are made by fyffes.I used to get mine canned.But since I quit smoking,it always has a metallic taste.So i'm only getting them whole now.



This guy does not know what he's talking about when it comes to pineapples. They do NOT sweeten any more after picking. The produce guy he talked to at the grocery store was right. They are ripe and ready to eat when they are picked. You have to look for the ones that are picked at the right time to find the good ones.


----------



## Skittle68 (Jul 10, 2012)

What that guy is saying is essentially like saying to leave your apples on the counter until they are brown and wrinkled because that's when they have the best flavor lol. You would laugh at someone who told you that, but since we don't know as much about pineapples, it does sound kind of logical.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Jul 10, 2012)

The "leaf thing" has worked perfectly for me.


----------



## GLC (Jul 10, 2012)

You are unlikely to see a fully ripe pineapple in most stores. They are too subject to damage and spoilage in shipment. You can't judge by color. Like oranges, they are treated to "degreen" them to suit the market. You mostly have to trust your supply chain. But they are always pushing the harvest date a bit, because you can artificially speed maturity and get a second crop. In my local grocery, the store prepares trimmed pineapple in a bag, using the same stock as the display of whole, which is most often Dole brand. So you do get to "see inside" the current lot by examining the prepared product. They rarely have gassed them to a full golden color, which makes me suspect they are pick at the first moment they can get away with. I don't know much about refined cultivars, so I don't know if the commercialized varieties are bred to firmness as commercial tomatoes are. But I would guess that, again like most commercial produce, they are hybrids and so are of uniform size and all ripen together. (Open pollinated varieties are not as productive but exhibit individual differences in size, ripening, and pest and disease resistance.) So I would guess it's also like oranges in that, no matter that the degree of degreening varies within one lot, they are all equally ripe or unripe, and no external sign would reliably reveal differences. 

(Most people have never seen a ripe lime, either. They are yellow.)


----------



## chubbs (Jul 10, 2012)

Skittle68 said:


> This information comes from the dole pineapple plantation in Hawaii.
> 
> Pineapples will get softer after picking, but not any sweeter or riper, so you want to pick the ripest one, that isn't starting to go bad. A pineapple with a strong smelling bottom can indicate that fermentation is starting to take place. That pineapple is starting to go bad. The color doesn't necessarily mean anything. Pineapples start to turn gold when they are ripe, but fully ripe pineapples can still have green on them, and the leaf thing doesn't indicate much except possibly how long it's been sitting on the shelf. Here is how pickers tell if the pineapple is ripe: as a pineapple grows, the little round eyes on the outside are bigger at the bottom and smaller at the top. When a pineapple is perfectly ripe, these eyes are going to be all the same size. THAT is how to find the sweetest ones. So same size eyes on the outside, and one that doesn't have a strong smell is your best bet.


Thanks!I will start going by that


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Jul 10, 2012)

*Olfactory & Aromas*

 Buonasera,

My Grandmom had told me long ago, "never buy a fruit or vegetable that doesn´t exhibit its fragrance to you" ... She added, "And never buy anything without using your olfactory".

Ciao. 
Kind regards,
Margi.


----------



## Mel! (Jul 10, 2012)

I think, if they are a bit green it is no harm to buy them. They should not be all over dark green though.

The things to avoid in  my opinion are ones with soft brown coloured bits on them. Otherwise, I dont think it is so easy to make a mistake. Some might be riper than others, but I think they can cover a range of ripenes stages and still taste good. 

Mel


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Jul 10, 2012)

I also avoid pineapples with overly soft spots. Pressing on skin should flex it a bit but should not be really soft and squishy.

I'm surprised that the leaf pull test works for me but nobody else. I get perfect pineapples every time. (I get mine at Asian markets. I wonder if they have suppliers different than mainstream supermarkets.)


----------



## Cheryl J (Jul 10, 2012)

I use the leaf pull test, too.    It's always a little tough to pull out, but if I really have to work at it I'll choose another one.  And I also agree that the bottom line is the nose knows - if I can smell pineapple, it's good, and I've rarely been disappointed.


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 10, 2012)

If most pineapples are decent and the leaves pull out of most decent pineapples, chances are good you'll get a good one.  Even if it's not an accurate indicator, it's going to be right some of the time.  Besides, you never know if the pineapple you didn't pick because the leaves stayed in is much better.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Jul 10, 2012)

My method: Choose a few good looking pineapples, and try to pick one up by one of the middling leaves. If I can pick up the pineapple by its leaf I pick another one. If the leaf pulls out I buy that pineapple.


----------



## FrankZ (Jul 10, 2012)

Andy M. said:


> If most pineapples are decent and the leaves pull out of most decent pineapples, chances are good you'll get a good one.  Even if it's not an accurate indicator, it's going to be right some of the time.  Besides, you never know if the pineapple you didn't pick because the leaves stayed in is much better.



Or.. don't confuse correlation with causation.


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 10, 2012)

FrankZ said:


> Or.. don't confuse correlation with causation.



I was going to say that but decided to be verbose and indirect instead.


----------



## Skittle68 (Jul 10, 2012)

FrankZ said:
			
		

> Or.. don't confuse correlation with causation.



I agree. Most pineapples you buy are going to be fairly decent, so any method you use is going to get you a decent pineapple, but I go by the info I got at the pineapple plantation. Makes the most sense to me anyway. I got to see pineapples that weren't ripe, and the size difference of the little eyes on the outside was very obvious. 

Another tip for fresh pineapple is to rinse it after you cut it. The pineapple creates acid as a defense mechanism when you cut it, so if you rinse that off, it won't burn your lips and tongue


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 10, 2012)

Skittle68 said:


> ...Another tip for fresh pineapple is to rinse it after you cut it. The pineapple creates acid as a defense mechanism when you cut it, so if you rinse that off, it won't burn your lips and tongue




I didn't know that.  Thanks.


----------



## Cheryl J (Jul 10, 2012)

Skittle68 said:


> Another tip for fresh pineapple is to rinse it after you cut it. The pineapple creates acid as a defense mechanism when you cut it, so if you rinse that off, it won't burn your lips and tongue


 
That is good info to remember. Thank you.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 11, 2012)

I will eat fresh pineapple until my tongue is raw.  Same with Kiwi.  Thanks for the tip to rinse it, it may save me several layers of taste buds.


----------



## Skittle68 (Jul 11, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:
			
		

> I will eat fresh pineapple until my tongue is raw.  Same with Kiwi.  Thanks for the tip to rinse it, it may save me several layers of taste buds.



Yep the rinsing trick has saved me many layers of skin!! Went to a friends house and ate a few pieces of grilled pineapple, and I couldn't believe my mouth was raw after just a couple pieces!! I had forgotten how acidic fresh pineapple is. I've gotten spoiled being able to eat the whole dang thing if I want to lol. Hope pineapples are on sale at the grocery store today... If they are I am definitely buying one! Hmm... Maybe I'll buy one anyway... Thaw out some chops, buy ingredients for pineapple and pork kabobs... Yep.  That is happening.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 11, 2012)

I like to cut the core in wedges and freeze them.  Pineapple popsicles!!!


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Jul 11, 2012)

Another trivium about grilling fresh pineapple:

Many people throw away the pineapple core because they think it's too tough. When you grill pineapple the whole piece becomes more tender, including the core.

My advice is to trim the husk of the fresh pineapple, then slice it into 1/4" to 1/2" discs, then grill them before further cutting. You may find the discs are ready to serve, or you may cut them into halves or quarters and leave the core attached, because the core will often be deliciously crunchy but not tough as in uncooked pineapples.'

Also, grilled pineapple slices may benefit from marinade. I don't have any tried and tested pineapple marinade recipes to offer at the present time. (Soy sauce and ginger may be compatible tastes...)


----------



## Skittle68 (Jul 12, 2012)

Greg Who Cooks said:
			
		

> Another trivium about grilling fresh pineapple:
> 
> Many people throw away the pineapple core because they think it's too tough. When you grill pineapple the whole piece becomes more tender, including the core.
> 
> ...



Franks red hot (or any similar hot sauce) is phenomenal on grilled pineapple. The spicy sweet flavor pairs great with chicken


----------



## chubbs (Jul 12, 2012)

Skittle68 said:


> Another tip for fresh pineapple is to rinse it after you cut it. The pineapple creates acid as a defense mechanism when you cut it, so if you rinse that off, it won't burn your lips and tongue


Wouldn't the pineapple create acid as a defense mechanism when you chew it too?


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Jul 12, 2012)

Skittle68 said:


> The pineapple creates acid as a defense mechanism when you cut it...


I'm dubious about your theory that the acid is some sort of defense mechanism. Could you provide a source for that?

More likely, the acid is just part of the plant's natural metabolism. It leaks out if you cut it, same as oranges. Both have high amounts of citric acid.

Anybody who wants less acid should select pineapples that are more ripe.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Jul 12, 2012)

Greg Who Cooks said:


> I'm dubious about your theory that the acid is some sort of defense mechanism. Could you provide a source for that?
> 
> More likely, the acid is just part of the plant's natural metabolism. It leaks out if you cut it, same as oranges. Both have high amounts of citric acid.
> 
> Anybody who wants less acid should select pineapples that are more ripe.


Greg, I agree with you and so does Livestrong.com, though they also agree with Skittle68's recommendation to wash fresh cut pineapple:

How To Avoid Acid Burn From Eating Pineapple | LIVESTRONG.COM

There are some other useful recommendations in the article as well.


----------



## Skittle68 (Jul 12, 2012)

Greg Who Cooks said:
			
		

> I'm dubious about your theory that the acid is some sort of defense mechanism. Could you provide a source for that?
> 
> More likely, the acid is just part of the plant's natural metabolism. It leaks out if you cut it, same as oranges. Both have high amounts of citric acid.
> 
> Anybody who wants less acid should select pineapples that are more ripe.



::shrug:: I'm just repeating what I was told at the plantation. While that seems like a fairly reliable source, I can no more provide documentation on it than I could if it was a comment made by a biology professor. Believe it, take it with a grain of salt, or disregard it as you see fit. BUT, try the rinsing tip, because it does work, and if you are that interested in the source of the acid, do some research.


----------



## Skittle68 (Jul 12, 2012)

Skittle68 said:
			
		

> ::shrug:: I'm just repeating what I was told at the plantation. While that seems like a fairly reliable source, I can no more provide documentation on it than I could if it was a comment made by a biology professor. Believe it, take it with a grain of salt, or disregard it as you see fit. BUT, try the rinsing tip, because it does work, and if you are that interested in the source of the acid, do some research.



Ok couldn't resist a quick google. Here is a short excerpt from the first article I came across on the subject:

Why do pineapples produce an enzyme that tenderizes meat? It's a defense mechanism. The sap of the pineapple plant contains much higher concentrations of bromelin and can cause severe pain if eaten.

Dr. Ron Rusay has written a simple experiment to demonstrate protein degradation's role in kitchen chemistry.


----------



## CraigC (Jul 12, 2012)

Andy M. said:


> Pineapples don't continue to ripen after harvesting. Bananas, on the other hand, only ripen after being cut fro the tree.
> 
> Pulling leaves doesn't work. Sniff the bottom and decide.


 
Avacado is another fruit that will mature but not ripen on the tree.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Jul 12, 2012)

Steve Kroll said:


> Greg, I agree with you and so does Livestrong.com, though they also agree with Skittle68's recommendation to wash fresh cut pineapple:
> 
> How To Avoid Acid Burn From Eating Pineapple | LIVESTRONG.COM
> 
> There are some other useful recommendations in the article as well.


I Googled my question before posting, I found Livestrong.com too. After reading a bit of their site I found enough scientific mistakes that I do not consider them authoritative, nor even a trustworthy site.

For example:



> Place the pineapple chunks or slices into a large bowl and sprinkle with  a teaspoon of salt. Salt is highly basic, which counteracts the high pH  of the pineapple. Using a small amount of salt won't alter the flavor  of the pineapple but make it less acidic so it doesn't burn your tongue.  If you're bothered by the idea of salt on your pineapple, soak the  slices in salted water and rinse clean before eating. from Livewell.com


That is simply incorrect that a salt can counteract an acid. Furthermore salt (e.g. table salt) is not a base (i.e. not an alkaline), and it is most certainly not _highly basic_. If adding salt could neutralize an acid we would be adding salt to tomatoes to reduce their acidity. If you want to neutralize an acid you do it by adding an alkaline (AKA a _base_).



Skittle68 said:


> Ok couldn't resist a quick google. Here is a short excerpt from the first article I came across on the subject:
> 
> Why do pineapples produce an enzyme that tenderizes meat? It's a defense mechanism. The sap of the pineapple plant contains much higher concentrations of bromelin and can cause severe pain if eaten..



I Googled and found that article too. That is much more believable as far as supporting that _bromelin_ is a defense mechanism. The article goes on to state that bromelin is found mainly in the stems and that there is an insignificant amount in the pineapple fruits themselves.

I'm not quarreling that washing isn't a good idea if the fruit is too acid for your taste. My quarrel is that the acidity is any kind of defense mechanism. That's all.


----------



## Skittle68 (Jul 12, 2012)

Again, just quoting what I was told. Not saying it is, or isn't correct.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Jul 12, 2012)

And I'm sorry for any dissent I've caused by asking questions. I think I've probably lost some popularity by questioning ideas, but I want to know what is true. Since joining the forum here I have had some of my own accepted beliefs changed, because I was wrong in my previous beliefs.

One thing I know for sure, I'm always wrong about something.


----------



## buckytom (Jul 12, 2012)

ok, i'll take the ball.

i've been buying a variety of pineapples called "golden ripe", and in the market tey start off green, then progress towards golden, then briwn.

i've found after eating dozens of them over the past few years (we rally like pineapple) the green ones are slightly more dry and less sweet, the golden/green ones are sweet and juicy, anx the fully golden/brown ones would be good for a still, and also are affected by gravity. that is that the juices in a fully golden pineapple seem to pool on whatever is the down side in which it was stored.

so no one can tell me that this variety does not ripen after picking. 

i know what i've cut and eaten.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Jul 13, 2012)

buckytom said:


> ok, i'll take the ball.
> 
> i've been buying a variety of pineapples called "golden ripe", and in  the market tey start off green, then progress towards golden, then  briwn.
> 
> ...



BT, I was gonna  tackle that one too when I saw it posted that pineapples don't ripen  after they're picked. That is totally opposite to my own personal  experience, in that I've seen them perceptibly ripen in my own kitchen. I  was already taking heat on the topic regarding pineapple acid as a  defensive mechanism, and I didn't want to start a "whole world vs. Greg"  war over the defensive measures plus the ripening thing too.

Pineapples definitely ripen after they're picked. I agree too with your comments regarding gravity and the lower part ripening more quickly.


----------



## buckytom (Jul 13, 2012)

we need ro develop a gastronomically caustic defense mechanism a.s.a.p., and then let it go as we age!


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Jul 13, 2012)

One of my friends has earned a nick name "meth man" because of his love of beans as a defense mechanism, but that's another topic.


----------

